# Augvape Intake RTA Replacement Glass



## Dietz (4/5/19)

Who has this in stock in Cape Town?

Augvape Intake RTA Replacement Glass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (5/5/19)

These are impossible to find, keep an eye out for the Manta MTL glass as it is supposed to fit the Intake but are also fairly scarce.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Dietz (6/5/19)

BumbleBee said:


> These are impossible to find, keep an eye out for the Manta MTL glass as it is supposed to fit the Intake but are also fairly scarce.


Thanks @BumbleBee Its such a pity as this is really one of the most under rated RTAs that Ive vaped on

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dietz (27/5/19)

So I managed to get a solution out of desperation

I am currently using the glass from my Smok Big Baby Beast. The glass is a Touch longer than the Intake's original glass, but STILL WORKS!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoky Jordan (27/5/19)

Dietz said:


> So I managed to get a solution out of desperation
> 
> I am currently using the glass from my Smok Big Baby Beast. The glass is a Touch longer than the Intake's original glass, but STILL WORKS!!!


Hi @Dietz 
Is this the bubble glass?
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (28/5/19)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Hi @Dietz
> Is this the bubble glass?
> Thanks


No @Smoky Jordan its the straight glass. But Im sure the Bubble will work as well

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wimmas (24/6/19)

I received my bubble glass replacements from AliExpress today. Did not think it was going to make it to me. Order on 10 May, received on 24 June. Now I have three replacements 

Total cost was around R160, so just over R50 per glass.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (28/6/19)

https://vaperscorner.co.za/product/intake-rta-replacement-glass/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

